# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hà Nội - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Ha Noi

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Hà Nội* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Hà Nội*.

Nói đến Hà Nội phải nói đến những trung tâm của vùng đất kinh kỳ này. Hà Thành nổi tiếng với các loại bánh kẹo, và sản phẩm thủ công mĩ nghệ của 36 phố phường. Khách có thể tìm mua những sản phẩm này ở các trung tâm hay cửa hàng lưu niệm để tặng bạn bè người thân… 

*Ô mai :* Ô mai Hà Nội nhiều mà nổi tiếng nhất ở phố Hàng Đường. Giá của các loại ô mai này cũng rất phong phú. Những loại ô mai ngon và phổ biến ở Hà Nội được nhiều người ưa thích như: ô mai mơ gừng, mơ xào gừng, mơ cay, ô mai mơ cam thảo, mơ chua cay mặn ngọt, mơ mặn ngọt có giá khoảng 80.000- 1000.000/kg; các loại ô mai bằng quả tươi dầm, ướp như: cóc dầm, xoài dầm, sấu dầm, khế dầm có giá 70.000- 80.000đồng/kg.



Các cửa hàng Thanh Giang ở Ngõ Gạch, Tiến Thịnh, Toàn Thịnh, Gia Thịnh, Hồng Lam…ngon có tiếng ở Hàng Đường

*Bánh Cốm*: Bánh cốm cũng là thức quà bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến Hà Nội. Hơn 130 năm nay, bánh cốm đã trở thành một đặc sản của Hà Nội. Nhắc đến tên các phố cổ Hà Nội người ta không thể quên Hàng Than, con phố nhỏ có nhiều nhà hàng bánh cốm, mỗi độ thu sang hương cốm say lòng du khách. Hiện nay trên phố Hàng Than có mấy chục hàng bánh cốm.


Bạn có thể mua tại:

Bánh Cốm Nguyên Ninh chỉ có một địa chỉ duy nhất tại 11 Hàng Than, Hà Nội.*
Điện Thoại: 04.38283573

*Bánh chè lam*

Như một nét đặc trưng, khi đến Hà Nội, ai ai cũng muốn mua những món ăn đặc sản Hà Nội làm quà cho người thân. Bánh chè lam được làm từ những nguyên liệu tự nhiên như bột bỏng của thóc nếp rang, đường, gừng, vừng, lạc, mạch nha theo phương thức gia truyền bao đời của làng nghề Thạch Xá- Thạch Thất- Hà Nội. Vị dẻo dai của nha, vị mềm thơm của bột bỏng thóc nếp kết hợp với vị cay cay của gừng, vị thơm bùi của lạc, vừng, tất cả tạo nên một hương vị bánh truyền thống mang đậm bản sắc Hà Thành.





> Tham khảo tại www.banhchelam.vn


*Cốm làng Vòng*

Cốm làng Vòng được làm từ làng Vòng Hà Nội đã từ lâu đời. Cốm làng Vòng đã gắn liền với người Hà Nội, từ trẻ đến già, không ai không biết, cốm làng Vòng, chỉ duy nhất do người Hà Nội làm ra, và không đâu có được. Cốm làng Vòng đã đang và sẽ là tinh túy ẩm thực của người Hà Nội, là nét văn hóa đặc sắc của người Hà Nội.




> Cơ sở sản xuất Cốm Chính Gốc Làng Vòng
> 
> Địa chỉ: Số 18, Ngõ 99, Đường Xuân Thủy, Cầu Giấy, HN.
> Hotline: 012345.02353 - 012345.01312
> Email:  dacsancomvong@gmail.com
> Website: Bán Cốm Làng Vòng, Cốm Vòng Hà Nội - Đặc Sản Hà Nội Cốm Làng Vòng Chính Gốc - Gọi điện mua hàng: 012345.02353-012345.01312 - ComVongHaNoi.net



*Các sản phẩm sơn mài, thủ công, đồ lưu niệm*: Nêú đến thăm khu phố cổ Hà Nội, bạn sẽ thấy rất nhiều cửa hàng lưu niệm ở dọc phố Hàng Khay, Tràng Tiền… với những sản phẩm mỹ nghệ truyền thống như đồ trang trí bằng bạc, gốm sứ và đồ trang sức. Nếu muốn mua bạn có thể đến các địa chỉ 



- Craft Link - 43 Văn Miếu - Tel: 843 7710
- Craft Window - 99 Nguyễn Thái Học - Tel: 733 5286
- Hoa Sữa - 63A Tràng Thi - Tel: 934 2792
- Lacasa - 12 Nhà Thờ - Tel: 828 9616
- Love Planet - 25 Hàng Bạc - Tel: 828 4864
- Mosaique - 22 Nhà Thờ - Tel: 928 6181
- Tân Mỹ Silk - 66 Hàng Gai - Tel: 825 1579
- Tuyết Lan - 10 Lý Quốc Sư - Tel: 828 9835
- Tre Việt Decor - 125B Lò Đúc - Tel: 971 4298
- Tranh thêu lụa XQ Hà Nội - 88 Phố Huế - Tel: 943 6786

*Hàng Lụa:* Lụa là mặt hàng khá hút khách du lịch đến mua vì chất liệu đa dạng từ chất cứng, thô cho đến chất mềm mại và màu sắc thì vô cùng phong phú. chạy dọc phố Hàng Gai, phố Nhà Thờ lại là những cửa hàng bán lụa và may áo dài truyền thống, mũ, quần áo, khăn, túi sách… 



- Co - 18 Nhà Thờ - Tel: 828 9925
- Ha Dong Silk - 102 Hàng Gai - Tel: 828 5056
- Khai Silk - 121 Nguyễn Thái Học - Tel: 747 0583
- Kana - 41 Hàng Trống - Tel: 928 6208
- Kenly Silk - 108 Hàng Gai - Tel: 826 7236
- Sông Hà Nội - 5-7 Nhà Thờ - Tel: 828 6965
- Cửa hàng túi xách tay Ipa-Nima - 59G Hai Bà Trưng - Tel: 942 1872
- Cat Walk - 39 Văn Miếu - Tel: 747 0271
- Kid's Fashion - 45 Quang Trung - Tel: 822 9226


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* -*du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## thietht

Dường như người Việt thích lấy tên địa danh để chỉ các đặc sản, bởi thế mà đã có các cái tên như: mận Bắc Hà, xoài Mộc Châu, bưởi Đoan Hùng… Cũng như thế, loại hồng xiêm ngon ngọt mang tên vùng đất Xuân Đỉnh (Từ Liêm - Hà Nội). 

Hồng chín cây thơm ngon và có vị ngọt rất thanh mát. Từng quả hồng xiêm hình thon thon, chín cây mà vẫn chắc nịch chứ không mềm, nát như hồng xiêm ở các vùng khác.

Dường như người Việt thích lấy tên địa danh để chỉ các đặc sản, bởi thế mà đã có các cái tên như: mận Bắc Hà, xoài Mộc Châu, bưởi Đoan Hùng… Cũng như thế, loại hồng xiêm ngon ngọt mang tên vùng đất Xuân Đỉnh (Từ Liêm - Hà Nội).

Những gia đình gốc Hà Nội ở vùng này đều có đất rất rộng cùng với một khu vườn lớn chỉ trồng toàn hồng xiêm. Đến mùa quả chín, người nào có việc đi qua đây đều được ngửi mùi thơm thoang thoảng. Hồng chín cây thơm ngon và có vị ngọt rất thanh mát. Từng quả hồng xiêm hình thon thon, chín cây mà vẫn chắc nịch chứ không mềm, nát như hồng xiêm ở các vùng khác.



Hồng Xuân Đỉnh có hình giống quả trám, vỏ màu vàng đất. Vỏ hồng xiêm mỏng lắm, mỏng đến nỗi chỉ cần người gọt không khéo léo thì sẽ bỏ đi rất lãng phí. Tuy lớp vỏ mỏng nhưng lại bao bọc bên trong những thớ hồng xiêm căng mọng, mịn màng khi ăn không gây cho người ta cảm giác rát lưỡi hay cảm giác lạo xạo như ăn các loại hồng xiêm khác. Hồng ở các vùng miền khác quả to hơn, tròn trịa và có vị hắc, khi ăn lại có cảm giác như có lẫn những hạt cát nhỏ li ti trên lưỡi. 
Hồng xiêm Xuân Đỉnh có hương thơm và vị ngọt rất đặc biệt. Hồng được trồng trên đất Xuân Đỉnh khi bổ ra có mùi thơm dịu, những miếng hồng xiêm khi cắt màu mật ong óng ả. Tuy ngọt dịu nhưng dư vị đọng lại trong lòng người thưởng thức rất khó phai. Những người khách đến với nơi này khi về đều lựa chọn hồng Xuân Đỉnh về làm quà cho người thân và những người Hà Nội khi đi xa chẳng thể nào quên.

Những người nơi khác đến không biết thì phải nắn đi nắn lại mà vẫn không chắc hồng đã chín chưa, những người Xuân Đỉnh thì chỉ cần nhìn vỏ là đã biết được hồng đang còn xanh hay đã chín. Hồng xiêm là loại quả chín rất nhanh, nhất là trong những ngày nắng, vì vậy khi mùa quả chín, cả một chợ bạt ngạt hồng xiêm.

Hiện nay, do cuộc sống thay đổi, nhiều gia đình đã bán đất, xây nhà nên phá bỏ vườn vì thế mà diện tích trồng hồng xiêm bị thu hẹp lại. Tuy nhiên, vẫn không có hồng nơi nào sánh được với vị ngọt ngon đặc trưng của hồng Xuân Đỉnh.

----------


## hangnt

*Danh sách một số cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm tại Hà Nội* 

*1. Cửa hàng đồ lưu niệm Ngọc Quyên*
68, Phố Đoàn Thị Điểm, Đống Đa, Hà Nội


*2. Cửa hàng quà lưu niệm*
97B, Phố Nguyễn Khuyến, Đống Đa, Hà Nội


*3. Cửa hàng đồ lưu niệm*
10, Phố Phan Kế Bính, Ba Đình, Hà Nội


*4.Cửa hàng đồ lưu niệm*
17, Phố Hàng Bè, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội


*5.Cửa hàng đồ lưu niệm Mỹ Linh*
45, Phố Hàng Gai, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội


*6.Cửa hàng đồ lưu niệm*
4B, Ngõ Bảo Khánh, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội


*7. Cửa hàng đồ lưu niệm*
5A, Phố Hàng Quạt, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

----------


## dung89

Ô mai thời xưa thôi chớ giừ vệ sinh không đảm bảo, mất vệ sinh lắm

----------


## hangnt

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hà Nội cho người thân, bạn bè. Didau sẽ giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi du lịch Hà Nội.

Nói đến Hà Nội phải nói đến những trung tâm của vùng đất kinh kỳ này. Hà Thành nổi tiếng với các loại bánh kẹo, và sản phẩm thủ công mĩ nghệ của 36 phố phường. Khách có thể tìm mua những sản phẩm này ở các trung tâm hay cửa hàng lưu niệm để tặng bạn bè người thân… 

*Trà Tân Cương Thái Nguyên*

Nói đến trà ngon ở Hà Nội người ta thường hay nhắc đến những địa chỉ quen thuộc như chè Đội Cấn, chè hàng Gà, Lò Đúc…Nay chúng tôi muốn cung cấp thêm cho các bạn một thương hiệu mới nhưng không kém phần đẳng cấp – Việt Cổ Trà.

Trà ở đây mang một nét hương vị đặc trưng riêng mà không nơi nào có được.

Mỗi cọng trà được bán ở đây đều được những người thợ chè lựa chọn từng búp tại những đồi chè có giống và chất đất tốt nhất của vùng Tân Cương Thái Nguyên. Trải qua công đoạn sao, sấy hoàn toàn thủ công theo phương pháp cổ truyền một cách nghiêm ngặt để cho ra một sản phẩm hoàn hảo – một tinh hoa của nghệ thuật ẩm thực.

Nếu bạn ở nơi xa đến hoặc là một người con Hà Nội đam mê với trà, hoặc có thể bạn sắp có chuyến đi xa thì những sản phẩm của Việt Cổ Trà cũng là một món quà không thể thiếu mang đậm hương vị quê hương.

Trong cái se lạnh của tiết thu Hà Nội nếu được nhâm nhi một tách trà ngon bên những người bạn, người thân thì tuyệt làm sao. Hương thơm ngào ngạt cả phòng, vị đậm đà ngấm vào từng thớ thịt, lòng người lưu luyến khó rời.
Các bạn có thể tìm hiểu thêm về các sản phẩm của Việt Cổ Trà tại địa chỉ

website: http://vietcotra.vn/
Hotline giao hàng miễn phí tại Hà Nội: 0976.367.235 Ms Thùy. Mr Quang 0983.681.226

(Có hàng mẫu dùng thử trước khi mua)

*Cốm làng Vòng*

Cốm làng Vòng được làm từ làng Vòng Hà Nội đã từ lâu đời. Cốm làng Vòng đã gắn liền với người Hà Nội, từ trẻ đến già, không ai không biết, cốm làng Vòng, chỉ duy nhất do người Hà Nội làm ra, và không đâu có được. Cốm làng Vòng đã đang và sẽ là tinh túy ẩm thực của người Hà Nội, là nét văn hóa đặc sắc của người Hà Nội.

Và trong quá khứ, hiện tại, hay tương lai thì cốm làng Vòng sẽ mã là đặc sản Hà Nội làm quà biếu đặc trựng nhất

Cơ sở sản xuất Cốm Chính Gốc Làng Vòng

Địa chỉ: Số 18, Ngõ 99, Đường Xuân Thủy, Cầu Giấy, HN.
Hotline: 012345.02353 - 012345.01312
Email:  dacsancomvong@gmail.com
Website: http://comvonghanoi.net

----------

